# M & P .45 acp modification: Apex Tactical DCAEK.



## jdatbs77 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all,
Wasn't quite sure where to post this so started this new thread. 
The weapon I am talking about here is my S&W M&P .45 acp black finish 5" barrel. 
I posted on another forum some aspects of this weapon that I wasn't happy with: stiff and scratchy trigger, long pull (I'm spoiled to the 1911). Another member suggested Apex Tactical's DCAEK (Duty/Carry Action Enhancement Kit). 
So, I found their website and ordered the kit. $89.95 plus shipping came to $103 and change. The first thing you notice is the tiny size of the several objects in the three bags. "I paid a hundred bucks for this stuff???"
The kit has three components. First, a fully machined sear with replacement spring; I installed this and my trigger pull went from 10.5 to 4.5.
Second: A new trigger return spring. I installed it and trigger pull levelled out at 5.5.
Third: The "Ultimate Striker Block" kit, a spring and new plunger for your striker block, located under the rear sight. I installed this, and now my M&P is about as close to my M1911 as it can be. Trigger pull is smoother, lighter, shorter, as is reset. Worth every penny of those 103 bucks. 

Now...the installation videos. Be prepared. These are NOT professional grade instructional videos. It's just a guy from Apex recording himself as he talks you through the installations. And they are not step by step "walk throughs." You'd better know how to field strip your M&P and you should know something about the mechanics of the gun from the trigger to the sear. If you can acquire a rudimentary knowledge of these parts, the videos will be easy to follow and allow you to install all three components in a couple of hours. (That included a few cold drinks, snacks, and bathroom breaks.) 

That said, Apex has developed a great product, and I do not mean to short Randy Lee on his knowledge of the M&P in these videos. If you have a problem Apex has a help line you can call (at least that's what their site says.) 

Bottom Line: I am very happy with the results of this kit. It was, on the whole, easy to install. It performs as promised, which is to say I LOVE this gun. I'm now ready to sell the remainder of what's in the closet: the HK USP .45, the HK P2000, the XD .45, and yes, even the Springfield Armory MilSpec 1911. 

because I don't think I'll ever shoot anything other than the M&P!!!!!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I think it was me who suggested the Apex DCAEK for your M&P. I bought a new M&P 45 with the 4" barrel last November and the gun's trigger was too heavy out of the box in my opinion. And, of course, it had the usual M&P gritty pre-travel as well. So an armorer who works at the shop installed the DCAEK and when I got home, I measured the trigger weight to find that it was at 6.5 pounds. Still a little too heavy for my likes and after doing some dry firing and thinking about it. I removed the DCAEK trigger spring and re-installed the factory OEM spring. This took the trigger pull weight down to around 4 pounds 14 ounces and with the nice clean break, this works for me just fine.


----------



## jdatbs77 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, it was you, just didn't want to volunteer the info. Thanks. I'm really happy with the gun. Can you tell????


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jdatbs77 said:


> Yes, it was you, just didn't want to volunteer the info. Thanks. I'm really happy with the gun. Can you tell????


Yep, came through loud and clear. Glad you're so pleased with it. It is a really nice shooter and handles the .45ACP nicely.


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

Apex Tactical is cool. Loving my M&P 9mm Pro with the Comp AEK kit & RAM. Be very careful when installing the rear sight back on! I bent the USB spring one coil but fixed it. Working great now! Get to know the gun and be careful of the small parts. An added bonus to the Apex kit is polishing the metal to metal parts with a Dremel tool (with felt wheel) and Mothers mag polish. Polish the parts before putting back in to save some time. I installed the kit then took apart later and did the polish part. Parts to polish are trigger bar & USB mating surfaces, USB surface that contacts the trigger bar part, trigger loop, sear to trigger loop surfaces, sear to striker surfaces. Also while apart polish the barrel feed ramp. Word of caution, do not take any metal off these parts. Just polish well and take your time. Results are very good. Baby's ass smooth pull back and breaks like a glass rod. Reset with RAM is very cool too. Take up is still there but trigger weight and overtravel is reduced along with a good reset.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jdatbs77 said:


> Hello all,
> Wasn't quite sure where to post this so started this new thread.
> The weapon I am talking about here is my S&W M&P .45 acp black finish 5" barrel.
> .
> ...


If anybody is searching for a 5" M&P45 you might as well stop looking because jdatbs77 has the only one in existance. :mrgreen:

S&W's 4.5" M&P with Apex kit however is everything jd... has said. The compact version is just as good also.


----------

